

Why are you Still Making Crap? Open Source to the Rescue - mwbiz
http://www.w2lessons.com/2011/01/why-are-you-still-making-crap-open.html

======
rmorrison
Be very careful that you do not use copyrighted source code for which you do
not have right, which includes open source licenses like the GPL in your
proprietary codebase.

When the time comes for your company to be purchased, it's likely that the
acquirer will scan your source against known OSS codebases. There are
companies whose entire business is to perform these scans for potential
acquirers.

If they find a match, it raises red flags and the acquirer could walk away.
Buyers get uneasy when it appears they may not actually own what they're
buying.

~~~
jufemaiz
Kinda curious if those companies pay for the rights to use the code that they
check against too…

~~~
Joakal
Turnitin? They get the works from students/academics who submit works to
turnitin system. By get, if the students/academics want to pass the
course/check, some graders/reviewers require use of Turnitin. Compulsory
courses tend to be big and graders use it as a tool to reduce grading time. I
even saw a lecturer requirement to submit code in via Turnitin.

The system works well but some people do not appreciate their works being
devalued and reused forcefully. In my last two years, I've attached a licence
to my works that's uploaded. I suppose if I find my works used elsewhere with
profit made from access to it, then they're infringing on the licence (CC Non-
commercial).

